# How much weight can a 10 pony carry or pull?



## terrid

I'm looking at a 10 hand pony that's stocky built for my grandkids to ride and was wondering how much weight they can take. I have minis but they're to small. She also drives do you think she could pull two adults (as long as they're not big). My minis only pull me and maybe a child.

Thanks


----------



## muffntuf

40" and stocky maybe up to 80 lbs. Pulling is a whole nother story. Depending on size of adult - could possibly do two adults if they are normal weighted adults and you have a balanced cart.


----------



## ~Lisa~

I am sure conditioned correctly she can easily pull 2 adults I have seen many a mini do so some in the 32-34 inch range with no problems at all.


----------



## dannigirl

Like everything else, it really depends on conditioning. I do pony and cart rides with my minis and ponies. I keep my work animals in shape. My rule of thumb is no more than 1/3 the horse's ideal weight (For instance, my 32" mini--when conditioned--weighs about 200lbs--and when fat is closer to 225--I figure the 200) and that weight includes the saddle and pad so the child can be about 50 lbs. Your pony is bigger so you will have to get him in shape and then possibly take him to a feed mill or vet that has a scale and actually weigh him to know what you can do. It is too easy to over estimate. I will put up to 2 or 2 1/2 times his ideal weight behind him. When pulling a cart, I count the weight of the cart and figure this on fairly level ground. If you are doing hills or really grassy or other hard to pull areas, you need to lessen the load. Also, watch your horse for tiring and such. They will just go on and on and on so it is up to you to use good sense.

OOps, I just noticed it is a 'her' not a 'him'--sorry


----------



## lilly the pony girl

I don't know about your pony, but a Shetland that is around that size can pull around one and a half times it's own weight.


----------

